# Shattered Sea Chronicles, Book I: Festival of the Dead(closed)



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 2, 2007)

This thread is for recruitment for a campaign set in the Shattered Sea, a homebrew DnD  I'd like those willing to play to be able to commit to posting no less then every second day, so 3-4 times a week. Obviously real life rules, and that will be taken into account regarding posting rate.

Guidelines for character creation:
28 point buy
SRD only
Psionics are allowed
Standard gold for level
Max hp at 1st level
Per level after 1st
d4=3
d6=4
d8=5
d10=6
d12=7


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I'll toss my hat in.

Are we looking at being on ships predominantly?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. I'll toss my hat in.
> 
> Are we looking at being on ships predominantly?




Nowhere close to predominately, but sea voyages, and even aquatic adventures, will be a fairly common occurrence.  That said, most of your adventures will be on terra firma, even if you had to take a ship to get there.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 2, 2007)

> Sounds interesting. I'll toss my hat in




I see your hat and raise you my shoes.    This sounds interesting.  What is your playstyle Mr. Dragonslayer?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I see your hat and raise you my shoes.    This sounds interesting.  What is your playstyle Mr. Dragonslayer?




My playstyle tends to be fairly epic, in the story sense. Meaning that there's almost always a big story brewing in the background.  You'll see a lot of combat, and a lot of roleplaying opportunities, hopefully giving players the chance to invest in the setting, and the characters an opportunity to be more then just piles o'hit points for hire.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 2, 2007)

I put a bit about the city of Stonegate, where our story will begin, in the information thread. The link is in the first post here.  

The characters will all be apprentices, in the city for the Festival of Renewal, and planning to take part in the Parade of Apprentices.  They don't have to be from the immediate area, but if they are from further afield, we'll have to work out why and how they have come to Stonegate.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I see your hat and raise you my shoes.




I'll see your shoes, and raise you one pair of socks (smell incidental).  I'm intrigued, and could use a nice diversion.  Count me in.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I'll see your shoes, and raise you one pair of socks (smell incidental).  I'm intrigued, and could use a nice diversion.  Count me in.




Welcome aboard Torillan...and Fenris and EKB, for that matter. For now,I was thinking of just putting the character write-ups in the information thread, when people get that far, if that is agreeable.

I don't have any set format for the characters, so long as all the bases are covered. I'm not extremely worried about the weight of each individual item carried, so long as things don't get extreme. I would like to see at least a good description and short background. The world right now is still largely broadbrushed, having only had one fairly short campaign run in it previously, so we can add detail to suit your ideas if it is useful to do so.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 3, 2007)

I could use a new game.  Count me in, and I'll see what I can do for a character.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> I could use a new game.  Count me in, and I'll see what I can do for a character.




Sounds good, Imerak. Welcome aboard! 

That makes four, so assuming everyone who has shown interest is actually able to play, we have our player group.  We can still take a couple others, if more are interested.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sure ..... I'll bite.

How's a Kalashtar Soulknife with the racial substitution level from the Race's of Eberron?

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Sure ..... I'll bite.
> 
> How's a Kalashtar Soulknife with the racial substitution level from the Race's of Eberron?
> 
> -Blood




I'd prefer to keep things within the SRD. A soulknife would certainly be fine.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking at a fighter of some kind, dwarf or human.

The city info was great and very helpful BD


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I am looking at a fighter of some kind, dwarf or human.
> 
> The city info was great and very helpful BD




Many thanks, I'm very glad you enjoyed it.  A human or dwarf fighter would be awesome. I've always felt a party is defined in many ways by its frontline.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 3, 2007)

After purusing the background info, I'm thinking of either a human monk from Shangri, or a human fighter from Jotun.  I'm leaning more towards the Jotun fighter, sort of a Norseman mercenary searching for something (still working on details).


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> After purusing the background info, I'm thinking of either a human monk from Shangri, or a human fighter from Jotun.  I'm leaning more towards the Jotun fighter, sort of a Norseman mercenary searching for something (still working on details).




Either one would be great, after you decide which, just remember that part of their background should lead to them wanting to take part in the Parade.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm looking at a human druid, from Avonleigh.  You mention that druids/clerics must pick a religious group, is that just the principles, or is there something more?  Oh, you include the SRD, are you including traits, flaws, and racial paragon classes in that?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'm looking at a human druid, from Avonleigh.  You mention that druids/clerics must pick a religious group, is that just the principles, or is there something more?  Oh, you include the SRD, are you including traits, flaws, and racial paragon classes in that?




A Druid by default follows the Principle of Balance.  In Avonleigh, most Druids are part of the Oaken Circle, a fairly loose organization that trains druids, and that crosses lines of race and alignment, though not without some internal controversy.  

Traits, flaws, and paragon classes are fine.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to keep things within the SRD. A soulknife would certainly be fine.




Grr... Kalashtar's are really the only races that make decent soulknifes. In that case, I'll drum up an Elan psion blaster. How's that?

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Grr... Kalashtar's are really the only races that make decent soulknifes. In that case, I'll drum up an Elan psion blaster. How's that?
> 
> -Blood




Sounds like fun


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2007)

OK BD, take a gander,

Broderick Bvarizak

Background
[sblock]
Broderick was a blacksmith’s son. Rogun raised his son in the tradition of the great dwarven blacksmiths. The problem was however that Rogun Bvarizak had moved to the city of Stonegate many years ago when Broderick was just a lad with a few hairs on his chin. Rogun was a skilled craftsman and a canny merchant and did very well in the city. Broderick went back to the Dwarven holds every week to spend time with his maternal grandfather, Dunrick Thurnsgard, and pay homage to his ancestors in the Great Hall. Broderick was learning the family trade and was serving his apprenticeship as a blacksmith. Years passed and though Broderick was becoming a skilled craftsman, his progress was not what Rogun expected from his son. One day he discovered why. During his visits with his grandfather Dunrick, Broderick had been learning to fight. Dunrick was a dwarven warrior, and while smithing is a noble profession, and well respected among dwarves, Dunrick saw within Broderick the spark of a warrior, not a craftsman. Dunrick has been secretly training the lad and Broderick had also been sparing with local mercenaries, learning what he could from them in exchange for repairing their weapons and armor. 

Broderick was ashamed by his actions and awaited his father’s judgement. Instead of anger though Broderick was met with kindness. “This is not your fault my son, I took you from the Holds before you were of age to have your talents tried by the Elders. Seeing you now I know that within you beats not the heart of a blacksmith, but a warrior. You have your grandfather’s heart and your hands were meant for an axe, not a hammer. It is time that you moved on, your apprenticeship as a blacksmith is over.” 

Appearance:
Broderick is a relatively young dwarf. His black hair is braided into a single braid in the back and his beard forms two braids as the warriors back home keep theirs. His youth and eagerness lead him to some early trouble that his father wasn’t pleased about, but years of hammering in the forge have given him strong arms which should serve him well.
 [/sblock]

Character
[sblock]

```
Male Dwarf
Fighter 1
XP: 0

Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium
HP:  13
BAB: +1
Init: +1
Move: 20’

AC: 17 (+4 armor, +2 shield, +1 Dex)
Saves:
Fortitude: +5 (+7 vs poison)
Reflex: +1
Will: +0

Attacks:
Dwarven Waraxe +4, 1d10+3/20x3
Warhammer +4, 1d8+3/20x3
Throwing axe +2, 1d6+3/19-20x2 range inc 10

Feats: 
Power Attack
Cleave

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+2/1 cc, +4 stone or metal)
Climb (+5/2)  
Craft Armor (+2/1, +4 stone or metal)
Craft Weapons (+2/1, +4 stone or metal)
Intimidate (+2/3)
Kn: Dwarven History (+2/1 cc)
Swim (+4/1)

Languages Known:
Common
Dwarven
Giant

Class Features:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

Racial Features:
• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing


Equipment: 150 gp
Scale Armor 50 gp
Large Steel Shield 20 gp
Dwarven Waraxe 30 gp
Throwing axe 8 gp
Warhammer 12 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Crowbar 2 gp
Flint and steel 1 gp
Winter Blanket 5 sp
Water flask 1 gp
1 week trail rations 35 sp
Belt pouch 1 gp
2 torches
50 feet hemp rope 1 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Artisans tools (blacksmithing/ weapons/armor) 5 gp
Explorers outfit.
3 gp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OK BD, take a gander,
> 
> Broderick Bvarizak
> 
> He looks great


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I am interested in getting in on this as well, if there is still space available.  While I'm relatively new to the EN world community, I've got a pretty decent base of gaming experience, and I actually like the SRD only restriction, since that is about all I have access to for D&D-type purposes (my game interests are rather broad, and I can't keep up with all the material for all of the systems I play with).

If you've still got space, I'm thinking of helping out party balance a bit with a rogue (or other skill/sneak type character), possibly with some psionic or spellcasting multiclassing somewhere in the future.  The most likely character background would be the (now just grow-up) child of Helmanoran refugees.

Let me know how any of this sounds...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I am interested in getting in on this as well, if there is still space available.  While I'm relatively new to the EN world community, I've got a pretty decent base of gaming experience, and I actually like the SRD only restriction, since that is about all I have access to for D&D-type purposes (my game interests are rather broad, and I can't keep up with all the material for all of the systems I play with).
> 
> If you've still got space, I'm thinking of helping out party balance a bit with a rogue (or other skill/sneak type character), possibly with some psionic or spellcasting multiclassing somewhere in the future.  The most likely character background would be the (now just grow-up) child of Helmanoran refugees.
> 
> Let me know how any of this sounds...




If I count right, you'd be the sixth, which would close things out.  This assumes that everyone who has shown interest actually does play. The idea for the character sounds excellent, go ahead and put it together.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 3, 2007)

I like the sounds of the Oaken Circle.  Can you give me some more detail to work with?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I like the sounds of the Oaken Circle.  Can you give me some more detail to work with?




Generally speaking, the Oaken Circle  is truly neutral in character.  They focus on the traditional values of druidic faith, and the Principle of Balance, concerning themselves largely with the world of nature.  

Most members of the Circle are human, though elves are close behind in numbers. A variety of other races are also represented.  The main center of training and administration for the Oaken Circle is a long week's travel to the south of Stonegate, at Tor Kael.  

The nearest druid circle to Stonegate though, is centered in the Tremblewood, and new druids are often trained there, especially those from the northern reaches of Avonleigh the kingdom.  The Tremblewood druids tend to lean more towards good then true neutrality, because of their long and dismal experience dealing with the Darkrune drow, and other nastiness from the deepnesses beneath the Graystones.  They sometimes have some controversy within the larger context of the Oaken Circle, because their more southerly Oakbrothers feel they are less focussed on the Balance then they should be.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm definitely playing -- I'm working on a human cleric of chaos.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> I'm definitely playing -- I'm working on a human cleric of chaos.



Excellent, I look forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm almost finished, with my druid, he's got a little bit of sailor/pirate flavor.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'm almost finished, with my druid, he's got a little bit of sailor/pirate flavor.




Should be pretty cool


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a few questions on the size of the campaign world.  How many days by boat to go from the northernmost island to the southernmost?  To the east and west?  What about on land?  What are appoximate dimensions of some of the larger islands, like Avonleigh?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Just a few questions on the size of the campaign world.  How many days by boat to go from the northernmost island to the southernmost?  To the east and west?  What about on land?  What are appoximate dimensions of some of the larger islands, like Avonleigh?




Very roughly:

Isle of Avonleigh (Stormhaven) to Isle of Shamir (Sharazar) - 18 days at a steady 3 knots, in a straight line, more like 20-22 days (at least) in reality due to the necessity of either skirting or navigating in the confined and perilous waters of the Shattered Isles.

Isle of Leathorn (Shimmersea) to Isle of Rinland (Crummport) - 15 days at a steady 3 knots, in a straight line, but again longer due to the Shattered Isles.

Avonleigh - Approximately 700 miles east to west, 500 miles north to south. Stonegate lies almost directly in the center of the continent.

Helmanor - 300 miles east to west, 250 north to south

Shamir - 900 miles east to west, 300 north to south

Leathorn - 250 miles east to west, 400 north to south

Rinland - 200 miles east to west, 800 north to south

As you can see, these aren't small islands, by any means.  Avonleigh could probably be even called a very small continent, if one were charitable.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, it won't take forever to travel then.  Here is my character:

“Redbeard” Norstrom
Druid 1
XP: 0

Str 10 (+0) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2) 
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha  8 (-1) 

Size: Medium
HP:  10
BAB: +0
Init: +1
Move: 20’ (medium load, 53/66, -3acp)

AC: 15 (+2 armor, +2 shield, +1 Dex)
Saves:
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +1
Will: +5

Attacks:
Melee:  +0 Scimitar, 1d6, 18-20/x2, 4lb
Melee:  +0 Club, 1d6, 20/x2, 10’, 3lb
Ranged:  +1 Shortspear, 1d6, 20/x2, 20’, 3lb

Feats: 
Track
Spell Focus(conjuration)

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Concetration (+6/4)
Knowledge(Nature) (+8/4)
Listen (+7/4)  
Spellcraft (+6/4)
Spot (+7/4)
Survival (9/4)
Swim (+4/2)
Profession(Cook) (+5/2)
Profession (Sailor) (+5/2)

Languages Known:
Common
Elven
Dwarven
Druidic

Class Features:
Animal Companion
Nature Sense (+2 on Knowledge(nature) and survival checks, included)
Wild Empathy (Adjust attitude of animal +0, like diplomacy)
Spells

Racial Features:
Bonus feat
1 extra skill point per level/ four points at first

Spells: (3/2)
0:  light, cure minor woundsx2
1:  cure light wounds, entangle

[sblock=Animal Companion:  Polly]
Size/Type:
Small Animal
Hit Dice:
1d8+1 (5 hp)
Initiative:
+2
Speed:
10 ft. (2 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
Armor Class:
14 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:
+0/-4
Attack:
Talons +3 melee (1d4)
Full Attack:
2 talons +3 melee (1d4) and bite -2 melee (1d4)
Space/Reach:
5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities:
Low-light vision
Saves:
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:
Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills:
Listen +4, Spot +16
Feats:
Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
Environment:
Temperate mountains
General Purpose	Guarding:  attack, defend, down, guard[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 
Leather armor, 15lb
Heavy wooden shield, 10lb
Club, 3lb
Scimitar, 4lb
2 Shortspears, 6lb
Backpack, 2lb
Bedroll,  5lb
Explorers outfit
Waterskin, 4lb
Whetstone, 1lb
Holly and mistletoe
2 Sunrods, 2lb
2 Belt Pouches, 1lb[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Born on the northern coast of Avonleigh, Nicklas “Redbeard” Norstrom was made fun of as a kid because he was a little overweight.  Nicklas spent a lot of time playing by himself in the wilderness, so the other children wouldn’t tease him.  He became a skilled tracker and he knew the patterns and kinds of animals.  His father was a sailor and sometimes Nicklas would join his father on fishing trips down the coast.  He everything about the sea, the smell, the wind, and the freedom.  Eventually, the druids of the Tremblewood took notice of the chubby young boy on fishing vessel and talked to the boy’s parents.  Nicklas’s parents were concerned for their boy, because of his weight, and lack of any friends besides some squirrels and deer.  They hoped that living and training with the druids would toughen their son up a little bit, make him loose a little weight, and maybe he’d make some friends.  Nicklas was happy to go, other than his parents he wouldn’t really leave anyone else behind.  He would miss the sea though.  And so Nicklas departed to go to the druids of the Oaken Circle.  Nicklas often heard the stories of the druids that fought the drow, deep in darkest parts of the Tremblewood.  Nicklas never saw combat however, he wasn’t strong enough for melee combat.  It was near the end of his training and almost May, so Nicklas’s main teacher, Lee, decided the two of them would travel together to Stonegate, to make his graduation official.[/sblock]
[sblock=appearance/personality]  Redbeard is short and overweight at 5’8” and 215lbs, he also looks quite older than his 24 years(more like 33) because he is so weathered.  His blonde hair is goes to just past his shoulders and is not kept clean.  Likewise, his unruly red beard is long(about 6”)and unkempt.  Redbeard is not the strongest man around, and he is still quite encumbered from his journey from the Tremblewood.  If seen carrying all his gear, he is sweating profusely, red in the face, and gasping for breath.  The smell of an unclean body, pine needles, and the earth follows him around.  An eagle, whom he calls Polly, sits on his shoulder.  When traveling, Nicklas likes to forage in the wilds, he is a pretty good cook, and would prefer eat that to having trail rations.  He is patient, willing to take his time doing almost anything, except eat, this eat does rather quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks pretty darn good, EKB


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Where I'm at:

Character creation/tinkering is going pretty well.  I have a basic background put together, and I'm working on the mechanics portion of the sheet.  At this point I have a couple of possible options and I wanted to put them up to see if the DM or other players have any opinions for party balance/playability.

The basic character is human, of Helmanori ancestry.  Her parents attempted to flee their homeland after their daughter was born, fearing that she would be conscripted into the Mage-Emperor's service (as she was born with some obvious feature or trait that was commonly associated with inborn magical talent).  During the escape her parents were separated, and her father brought her to Avonleigh- her mother disappeared and was presumed dead.  Her father set up a tavern in one of the ports on the coast of Avonleigh, and he was always asking travelers for news of his homeland- perhaps hopingthat his wife was still alive somehow, perhaps fearing that agents of the Mage-Emperor were still after him and his daughter.  His daughter turned out to be quite talented and clever, but her father tried to make her fear the magical arts as he did.  He was only partially successful- she grew up wary of magic, and if she had any such talents they were dormant and ignored.
He even got her a reasonable education and acomfortable if boring apprenticeship as a clerk with a local merchant firm.
     But six months ago her father, his tavern, and a good section of the surrounding port area were consumed in magical fire- perhaps it was simply a horrible accident, or perhaps agents of the Mage-Emperor had been after him all these years and had finally tracked him down.  His daughter was wracked with guilt and anguish, as one might expect, and her sleep was fraught with nightmares- but she did manage to complete her apprenticeship.  Her sponsor, seeking to alleviate the depression his young charge was feeling declared that they would make the trip to Stonegate so that she might participate in the Parade of Apprentices- which was actually quite an honor and a grand occasion, compared to the simple ceremony that would have happened in her home city.  She had actually completed her apprenticeship before they set out for Stonegate, though, and she has been using the time to see what she can learn about her native land- after all those years of seeing her father's concern, she thinks their must be _some_ connection.

That is the background- at this point I have two possible character paths, and I'd like to see if the DM or other players have thoughts on this.  I could go with a "stealth/scout" focus, based on Rogue with traditional sneaky skills, and probably looking at Shadowdancer in the far future.  This would be a good base exploration type character, but not much else.  Or I could go with Rogue as a base, primarily social/information skills(which we seem to be lacking- both statted characters so far have 8 CHA), and multi-class into Sorceror, possibly going for Arcane trickster (this assumes that she does have magical talent which she has yet to develope).  As we don't have an arcane caster yet (as far as I know) this may be a better balance, but it has less focus.  I could go either way (or split the Rogue/Sorceror difference and go straight Bard).

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 5, 2007)

Since we have six PC's I would go with bard.  We have myself playing a druid(which can fufill many different roles)and a dwarven fighter.  So far that's all we've got statted out.  If the other people make what they say they are(psion, cleric, and rogue) I think the bard would fit the best.  What we really don't have(like you said) is a social character.  I think a bard would fit best, because that is what they do best, a little of everything.  Okay, I'm rambling now...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 5, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Where I'm at:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this?




After some off-line discussion, another possibility has popped up- with a minor change in background (from human to half-elf, her elven mother would still be MIA and she would have taken her apprenticeship/training among the elves of the Tremblewood), I could go for melee support with Rogue base, adding minor Fighter/Sorceror, heading for Arcane archer.  With only two statted characters up, I can't tell if a ranged-attack/scout might be helpful.

I should have the background/appearance up tomorrow, and the possible variations fully statted by then as well- working out first level characters doesn't take as long as I remember.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> After some off-line discussion, another possibility has popped up- with a minor change in background (from human to half-elf, her elven mother would still be MIA and she would have taken her apprenticeship/training among the elves of the Tremblewood), I could go for melee support with Rogue base, adding minor Fighter/Sorceror, heading for Arcane archer.  With only two statted characters up, I can't tell if a ranged-attack/scout might be helpful.
> 
> I should have the background/appearance up tomorrow, and the possible variations fully statted by then as well- working out first level characters doesn't take as long as I remember.




Either character concept sounds fine, as far as party needs, a missile specialist would be interesting, certainly, but so would a face character.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, I've got my guy.  Take a look and see if there's anything I need to fix.

*Larren 
Human Cleric 1 (entropy)*

STR 10
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 12
WIS 15
CHA 12

HP 9/9
AC 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 14)
BAB +0 (melee +0, ranged +2, grapple +0)
Init +2
Fort +3
Ref +2
Will +5
AL CG

*Skills*
Spellcraft +5 (4 ranks +1 Int)
Hide +6 (4 ranks, +2 Dex, class skill because of Trickery domain)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks + 1 Con)
Bluff +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha, class skill because of Trickery domain)

*Feats/Abilities*
Dodge
Point Blank Shot
Turn Undead 4/day
Spontaneous cure

*Magic*
Domains - Chaos, Trickery
3/2+1 per day, at DC 13 + spell level
Standard Spell Preparation:
orisons -- detect magic, light, inflict minor wounds
1rst -- inflict light wounds, command, disguise self

*Equipment:*
Morningstar
Light crossbow w/50 bolts
Studded leather armor
Light wooden shield
Wooden holy symbol
Flask of acid
5 days' trail rations
Bedroll
Flint and steel
Waterskin
8 gp, 4 sp

*Appearance*
Larren is seventeen years old, and has the look of someone who has just become a 
man.  He is fresh-faced with his eyes darting everywhere, trying to take in the sights.  He 
was brown hair tied in a pony tail, and green eyes which betray nothing.  Larren wears fancy 
or at least odd dress whenever he can.

*Personality*
Larren is impulsive and loves to cause trouble -- never enough to hurt anyone, but just enough to shake things up.  He has a short attention span and a shorter temper.  He lives for pleasure, and has never been known to turn down indulgences.  Despite this, he has a strong moral core, and is against the opression of anyone.  Larren believes that everyone should be able to pursue their own pleasures, and do whatever they want to be happy.

*Background*
Larren was born and raised in a small island town on the Shattered Sea.  Almost as soon as he could walk, he was causing trouble, pulling pranks and stealing small trinkets.  He normally managed to get away, or talk his way out of being punished.  Nevertheless, his mischief worried his parents, who sent him to be trained as a priest.  Larren was bored and routinely misbehaved, and was making little progress as a cleric of Virtue.  His mentor, a wise man by the name of Decius, recognized his chaotic bent and allowed a friend of his to train him.

This friend was Thorentil, a disciple of Entropy.  He instantly took Larren under his wing, recognizing more than a bit of himself in the youth.  As he learned, Larren became devoted to Entropy, not just as a lifestyle but as a principle.  He became a full cleric, calling on the 
powers of the Principle to help him spread his message and help people be free.  Thorentil  will soon end the apprenticeship, tossing Larren -- still chaotic and immature, but now with a message -- out into the world.

EDIT: Changed his weapon to something more proficient.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

The only problem that I see is the scimitar. As a cleric, he has proficiency with simple weapons, and a scimitar is martial.

Doesn't mean he can't carry around a scimitar, but he'll take the non-proficiency penalty.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm gonna have to bow out of this one.  I made a character but time constraints are not good right now.  Thanks for the opportunity, tho.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to bow out of this one.  I made a character but time constraints are not good right now.  Thanks for the opportunity, tho.




Not a problem, and if your time frees up, come on back


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 5, 2007)

wondering if you would like the services of a very interested player...
I'm most familiar with FR, and Planescape of DnD, but i would like to try this different type of campaign.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jeremo!

Let's try to get characters all put together by the weekend, if possible, so that we're able to get this thing going. I'm looking forward to seeing you all in action.

If you have any questions, ask them, and remember to post your finished characters in the world info thread in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Should have something put toghter within a day or two. 

Just a heads up, I went with a Elan Psion Kineticists.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 6, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Should have something put toghter within a day or two.
> 
> Just a heads up, I went with a Elan Psion Kineticists.




This should be interesting to see   Never had a party in one of my games with a Psion as major blaster before.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 6, 2007)

> This should be interesting to see  Never had a party in one of my games with a Psion as major blaster before.




So far:  human druid, elan kineticist, human cleric(entropy), dwarven fighter, and two yet undecided.

BD, do you want us to repost our characters in the thread in the Rogue's gallery?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 6, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> So far:  human druid, elan kineticist, human cleric(entropy), dwarven fighter, and two yet undecided.
> 
> BD, do you want us to repost our characters in the thread in the Rogue's gallery?




Initially, I was just going to have you post them in the world info thread, but I think a dedicated Rogue's Gallery thread might work better.

So please post your characters here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3327111#post3327111


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 7, 2007)

Some more world related questions for you:

1)  How much to people(or PCs) know about the world in general, do we know a general layout of the world?  Are there maps that show the world in pretty good detail?

2)  Any specific houserules that you have?  I figured you would have mentioned them now if you did.

3)  What is the "power" of the world if you will.  That is, is it like The Realms where mid to high level NPCs are common, or more like Eberron where level 10 NPCs are in positions of great power and are well known?

4)  Are there any obvious "evil" nations/people?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Some more world related questions for you:
> 
> 1)  How much to people(or PCs) know about the world in general, do we know a general layout of the world?  Are there maps that show the world in pretty good detail?
> 
> ...




In order  :

The average person knows about the various lands of the Shattered Sea, at least by reputation.   In a very general sense, the layout of the known lands is also known.  Maps do exist, but mapmaking isn't very exact, and details and scale are often very far from reality on the ground.

I don't have any specific houserules that I use.  That said, I do tend to tinker with monsters and so forth, but that's more adventure design then rules changes.

This world has a power level I would say is moderate.  Your average person is a 1st to 3rd level commoner, your average soldier about the same in warrior.  Characters above 10th level tend to make it into stories told around campfires, at about 15th they get into the ranks of the famous, and beyond 20th they are indeed epic heroes. Epic characters are fairly thin on the ground, and many of those that do exist tend to operate out of the public eye as often as can be managed.

Helmanor is a known place o'evil, the Mage-Emperor is an epic wizard lich, and uses legions of hobgoblins to enforce his rule.  There are evil groups, places, and individuals on all the islands.  Just north of Avonleigh the kingdom across the Greystone mountains is a large area overrun by orcs, drow, and giants, known as the Runefields.  It used to be a duchy of Avonleigh till the Darkrune drow decided to return to the surface and wreak havoc.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> So far:  human druid, elan kineticist, human cleric(entropy), dwarven fighter, and two yet undecided.




I'm pretty well locked in to a human rogue of Helmanori ancestry, though I am tinkering with her precise role/focus.  I'll have the basic description (except for weapons of choice), personality, and early history (up until the beginning of her "apprenticeship") up shortly.

So far it looks like no arcane caster (though the psion/blaster will presumably fill a similar role), and we look a little thin in the straight-up combat area (1 solid fighter, and two divine casters that aren't exactly geared to melee).  My rogue might help a bit there (either missile support or secondary finesse melee), and will give some stealth/social skills.  It definitely looks _interesting_.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 7, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> we look a little thin in the straight-up combat area (1 solid fighter, and two divine casters that aren't exactly geared to melee).




Don't underestimate the druid once we are 5th level+ 

Thanks BD for anwering my questions, if I have anymore I'll let you know.  Just getting a feelling for the world


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So far it looks like no arcane caster (though the psion/blaster will presumably fill a similar role),



More like it will fill the role BETTER!    
I am a bit of Psionics >= Arcane fan hehe. 

Anyway the character is complete and posted. I just need to figure out a name. Oh well I am sure something will hit me before we start. 

I agree on the front line part. We are a bit thin. Surprised no one wanted to play a Warforged Psionic Warrior or Fighter....

-Blood


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Work in progress: basic overview, description (except for obvious weapons- still choosing), personality, partial history (birth up to beginning of "apprenticeship").  I have put in a few background details of Helmanorian culture/folklore and appearance- let me know if these can stay or if they contradict "known" traits and should be changed (these points are marked in blue for now).  Stats and the rest of her history are in progress while I tinker with her precise role.

Name: Thea (Emalthea Vansair)
Race: Human (Helmanor)
Class/level: Rogue 1
Alignment: CG
Role: Face, scout, (?combat or combat support?)

Description: Like most Helmanorian humans, Thea is short and lightly built- in that fell country, the hobgoblins (or the slaves) do the heavy labor.  In fact, she is a bit undersized even by those standards- she is barely five feet tall and slender, weighing just over 100 pounds.  She is graceful and quick, and surprisingly strong for her size. She has black hair, worn in a short mop of ragged curls, and pale skin that never seems to tan no matter how much sun she gets.  Her facial features are a bit sharp, and her eyes are a startling vibrant green, indicating some hint of elven blood.  She typically has a wide and endearing smile, though in bad situations this can turn into a rather unconvincing sneer.

Thea usually prefers nondescript dark-colored clothing- soft boots, close-fitting trousers, and a reinforced leather jacket over a plain shirt.  Her sleeves are tightly laced to keep them from interfering in tasks that require manual dexterity, and she usually wears an oversized floppy hat.  

Personality: Thea is a perky, upbeat sort of person, generally inclined to see the good side of people or circumstances- she can also be more than a bit reckless.  When things take turn for the worse, she may display a streak of sharp-tongued sarcasm, but such bouts are typically short-lived- as soon as get better, she quickly reverts to her cheerful self.  Her primary motivation is curiosity- she is often eager to try new things or explore new places.  Her curiosity is often strongest when the object or information in question is something that she is supposed to avoid.  She tends to be a bit wary around practitioners of arcane magic, or arcane effects, and she is quite cautious around the undead.  Those things are about the only instances where her caution outweighs her reckless curiousity.

History: While many years of evil and depredation have all but eliminated the elven folk from the island of Helmanor, many of the human folk there seem to carry some tiny ancestral hint of elvish blood- perhaps this is somehow tied to the high rate of magical ability among the populace, which helps insure a constant stream of new blood for the spellcasting armies of the mage-lords.  The common folk know little of such theories though- but they do say that the birth of a green-eyed child is a bad omen, and such children are usually taken away by the mage-lords to be “properly educated”.

Esric and Deanna were simple folk who managed to live well enough as minor servants in the castle of a powerful mage-lord.  But when their daughter was born with vivid green eyes, they could not face the thought of losing her- nor could they face their master’s terrible temper if such a prize were denied to him.  So they fled into the night, hoping to leave their homeland behind.  The journey was an arduous one, and Esric and Deanna were quickly separated- somehow Esric managed to escape with his daughter, and they found passage on a trading ship bound for Avonleigh.  He did not know for sure what had happened to Deanna, but he feared the worst- and no matter how often his daughter asked, he refused to speak of her mother.  The memories, and his own fears, were simply too painful.  Despite his silence, though, he still could not let the matter die completely- within a year of his arrival in one of Avonleigh’s bustling ports, he had set up a clean and well-run tavern.  Located just outside the port district, his inn catered to successful merchants and ships’ officers rather than common sea-dogs.  He kept his ears open for rumors, and he never failed to ask travelers if they had heard any good news out of Helmanor.  In truth, he was secretly hoping that his beloved wife was still alive, and that somehow she might send word to him.

Thea knew nothing of her father’s hopes, and little enough of her true homeland.  Esric always emphasized to her the bad aspects of Helmanor- he had lost his wife there, and he could not stand to lose his daughter as well.  He also tried to make Thea dread the idea of arcane magic as much as he did.  In this he was only partially successful.  The years passed, and Thea began to grow from a child into a young woman.  She was quite clever, and in time her father realized she would not want to be a simple tavern-keeper, so he made what arrangements he could for her education.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Don't underestimate the druid once we are 5th level+




I'm not underestimating the power of Wild Shape- it is just that 5th level is a long way off, and we'll be in a lot of fights before we get there.  This party composition is a bit different from what I'm used to- I bet we'll do fine, but it may be an interesting run.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> More like it will fill the role BETTER!
> I am a bit of Psionics >= Arcane fan hehe.
> 
> Anyway the character is complete and posted. I just need to figure out a name. Oh well I am sure something will hit me before we start.
> ...




I'm a bit of an "old-school" gamer- I have never been in a party with a psionic-classed character, and still have unsettling recollections of a randomly-empowered 1st edition psionic thief from an old group.  As far as fighters go, we have one other player that I know of, but no idea of what they have in mind.  That is kind of why I'm holding off finalizing my character details- I can convert to a finesse-type secondary combat type if we need it, but that isn't my primary choice...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 7, 2007)

Pathfinder, the rogue looks impressive. I love the background. 

What happens on Helmanor is this:

Every naming day (Midsummer), each child is brought before the local mage lord, and is tested for magical ability.  If they show any inkling of such, they are sent to the nearest academy for training. The ones that have sorcerous abilities or potential usually end up as zombies cleaning the sewers.  The ones that show psi ability are trained to use that ability in the service of the Mage-Emperor, as are the ones that become wizards. Only those that are wizards can become mage lords, though some few of them are cerebremancers.  The ones that show a spark of capacity for faith are taken into the Church of the Emperor, and become holy priests of the Empire.

There are elves on Helmanor, but they are mostly limited to the central mountains, where they eke out a rough living, and fight alongside what's left of the resistance against the mage-emperor.  The resistance often times is just another name for bloodthirsty brigands, so its not a place that you'd want to take a little girl for safety.

A part of the foundation of the empire was a war of extinction against elves, and the subjugation of dwarves and gnomes.  The largest part of the elves of Helmanor fled to Leathorn when it became apparent that the Mage-Emperor had too much power to be stopped.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 7, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of an "old-school" gamer- I have never been in a party with a psionic-classed character, and still have unsettling recollections of a randomly-empowered 1st edition psionic thief from an old group.  As far as fighters go, we have one other player that I know of, but no idea of what they have in mind.  That is kind of why I'm holding off finalizing my character details- I can convert to a finesse-type secondary combat type if we need it, but that isn't my primary choice...




Set up what you want, pathfinder.  Just about any rogue has some ability to act as a combat help, there's no need to focus down on that unless you really want to.

As far as the warforged, I don't use em, generally speaking.  I don't use Eberron, though its an interesting setting, and I feel the warforged belong there.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 7, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I'm not underestimating the power of Wild Shape- it is just that 5th level is a long way off, and we'll be in a lot of fights before we get there. This party composition is a bit different from what I'm used to- I bet we'll do fine, but it may be an interesting run.




It is a long ways off.  I think we'll be alright, especially with two capable healers(cleric and druid).  Even so, I would suggest once things get a little ways into the game we pool together for a wand or two of cure light wounds because we have yet to see what BD is going to throw at us combat wise.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 7, 2007)

I was gently reminded by one of my old players that I do have a few house rules.

Here is one that could potentially be useful to character creation:

Polearms - All polearms, including reach weapons, can have their butt ends used to strike at adjacent squares. The attack does 1d4 bludgeoning damage for polearm sized for a medium user, 1d3 for one sized for a small user, and 1d6 for a polearm sized for a large user.  This does not allow the polearm to threaten any square that it couldn't normally threaten. The polearm cannot be used both normally and in close combat in the same round.

Feat: Trained Polearmsman - Req: +1 base attack bonus. Character is able to more effectively use the butt end of a polearm, increasing the base damage by one step. (ie 1d6 bludgeoning for a medium user) Additionally, the character is able to use the butt end of the of the polearm to threaten adjacent hexes, even if the weapon would not normally be able to.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

There is a feat in the PHBII that does what you posted but better. The feat is called Short Haft. Just an FYI.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> There is a feat in the PHBII that does what you posted but better. The feat is called Short Haft. Just an FYI.




I haven't yet even looked at the PHBII. I've been using the house rule and feat noted above since 3.0 came out, so its sort of ingrained.  I wasn't even going to mention the whole thing, but I got nudged a bit.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Roll Call*

In an effort to get this rolling, I'm going to do the following:

First, those who are still interested in playing or joining the game, please post here.  

Basically, I need to know who is actually playing, and/or not.

Also, if you have a character created, even if you've posted it in this thread, please post it in the Rogue's Gallery, as well.

Hopefully, by Friday night, we'll have a really decent idea of who we have, and what the party really looks like.

Which means that I can do starts over the weekend.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 8, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Also, if you have a character created, even if you've posted it in this thread, please post it in the Rogue's Gallery, as well.




You got it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> In an effort to get this rolling, I'm going to do the following:
> 
> First, those who are still interested in playing or joining the game, please post here.
> 
> ...



Present & posted.


-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 8, 2007)

> Present & posted.




Ditto.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> In an effort to get this rolling, I'm going to do the following:
> 
> First, those who are still interested in playing or joining the game, please post here.
> 
> ...




Still present, and I should have a character up tonight- this week is turning out to be a zoo at work so character time has been cramped.  Character concept has undergone a sizable refocus- will be going with a fighter-type initially, picking up social/skills at level 2 or 3.

EDIT: Character basics up in RG thread, background will be up soon


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Still present, and I should have a character up tonight- this week is turning out to be a zoo at work so character time has been cramped.  Character concept has undergone a sizable refocus- will be going with a fighter-type initially, picking up social/skills at level 2 or 3.
> 
> EDIT: Character basics up in RG thread, background will be up soon




That is quite a change, but the new one is also excellent.  Good work indeed.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

I started an in character thread, with a couple of starting bits, for Redbeard and Broderick. I'll add starts the others as they are finalized.

Feel free to reply, and thanks for your patience as we lurch to a start.

The in character thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3334735#post3334735


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2007)

Replies have started, did you want to keep this thread as an OoC thread?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, we'll keep this going for OOC purposes.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 10, 2007)

Here, and my character is up.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

Imerak, EKB, and Fenris, you have starts up.

Pathfinder and Blood, starts will be up shortly. Unless you'd prefer I wait till you finish that excellent history, Pathfinder?

If you are using a spell, making an attack, or trying to use a skill, please tag the necessary information to your post, it'll make my life much easier.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Updated Johanna's sheet in the RG thread- her history is done now.

Now onward to Avonleigh, and the city of Stonegate!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent History, Pathfinder.

Pathfinder and Blood, your starts are up.

200 xp to all for the sheets and backgrounds
100 xp to Pathfinder for that excellent history


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

Whee! bonus exp!  Added to character sheet!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Excellent History, Pathfinder.
> 
> Pathfinder and Blood, your starts are up.
> 
> ...




IC response is up.  Xp added to RG sheet.  Thanks very much!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

Man, I hope I don't die before the game actually starts.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Man, I hope I don't die before the game actually starts.




Ya never know   

But everybody has starts up. 

Redbeard collects 300 xp for his encounter.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

xp updated


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will post shortly. 


-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm really impressed by the roleplay so far.  Keep it up!

300 xp to Johanna for her encounter.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

> ooc: I wasn't very clear, but the first undead thingie isn't down, it just didn't move fast enough to actually reach our nameless yet heroic psion in its first advance.



 Ahh... I was not aware of that. I edited the post to reflect the new info. 

Side note: Is there anyway we can a snap shot of attack rolls, damage, and health status of our enemies? It helps us with knowing how agressive we have to be with our choices. 


-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

> Side note: Is there anyway we can a snap shot of attack rolls, damage,




I would like to see this as well, if possible.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

The PSion has no slashing weapons and has only enough for two more spells or one really big one. And since his first big shot did not drop the zombie not too sure if his lesser two spells will have any real effect.

ANother lucky turning attempt might be more benificial.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

300 xp to the Psion, Larren, and Broderick for their encounters.
50 xp to all for the excellent roleplaying.

I'll try to remember to keep putting in those numbers.  

Try to remember when you are taking an action to provide the necessary bonuses and damage, etc.  It saves me a delve into my notes or the Rogue's Gallery to find the stuff.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 18, 2007)

I posted a fairly long piece, which gets everyone together and sets the stage for the adventure proper. I did take some liberties, for which I apologize, and if anything is particularly objectionable, let me know.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

Updated spell list for new day.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2007)

How do we plan on splitting up loot?  Gold, gems, and art equally, w/magic items for the person that most makes sense?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2007)

BD,

A little confused at the combat map.  The "x" are walls I take it?  The "." are open or not?

Edit:  I think I got it.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 27, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> BD,
> 
> A little confused at the combat map.  The "x" are walls I take it?  The "." are open or not?
> 
> Edit:  I think I got it.




The x's are playable spaces, the .'s are dead space.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

Man things are lookin pretty bleak right now, don't forget to flank everybody!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 3, 2007)

That last round was pretty brutal. The evildoers couldn't seem to miss, the heroes couldn't hit the broadside of a barn, and at 1st level, there isn't really a lot of leeway for that to happen.

We'll have to see what happens after everybody gets their actions in.  It's a tough encounter, without a doubt, probably one of the two toughest in this chapter.

The only good news is that the adventure as written should end up with the heroes nearing or at 3rd level, which'll give a bit more room for trouble.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2007)

We'll manage, one way or another.  Hard combat encounters are always a bit of a balancing act at first level, since there is so little room for error or bad luck- but I'd rather have a tightrope walk than a cakewalk.  I just hope we can bring down at least afew of the opposition...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=Blarkon]
Hey BD just a note to say I'm going in for surgery tomorrow and I'm not sure when I'll be back online. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week, NPC Broderick in the meantime.

Fenris
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Blarkon]
> Hey BD just a note to say I'm going in for surgery tomorrow and I'm not sure when I'll be back online. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week, NPC Broderick in the meantime.
> 
> Fenris
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Fenris]
Take care of yourself Fenris, and we'll see you when you are back.

BD
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2007)

BD,

In your initial post in the last encounter, the dark cleric had a longspear, but it wasn't in the listed loot.  Does it still exist or was that just a mistake?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> BD,
> 
> In your initial post in the last encounter, the dark cleric had a longspear, but it wasn't in the listed loot.  Does it still exist or was that just a mistake?




It was a mistake, there is a longspear there, I just omitted it from the list.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, good, Redbeard will take it then.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be out of pocket for most of this week. Please NPC my character as fit. I should be back by the weekend. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't see any problems with anybody playing currently, but do you think we might want to add another body or two, either as alts or active players?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think we are doing too bad right now, but another player couldn't hurt.  Then again we are only first level, everything will seem hard right now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the best idea right now is to take a strategic retreat.  We don't know what is in there and we can spend some of our loot as well as heal and regain spells.  I'll probably end up spending most of my money on a war trained riding dog,(can I find one BD?), release Polly and make it my animal companion.  Like pathfinderq1 said, they are pretty much holed up in there, and we can set the city watch down there to guard.  I'd like to make sure that there is not a way for them to get out too though.  We could go through the other rooms and make sure there aren't any secret doors or anything.  Ya never know with evil priests running around.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

XP Awards

Johanna: 450 xp monsters and traps + 150 xp rp and posting = 600 xp
Redbeard: 450 xp monsters and traps + 150 xp rp and posting = 600 xp
Fenris: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 540 xp
Larren: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 540 xp
Nameless: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 540 xp

Go ahead and level up your characters, I don't use any training requirements, generally speaking.  HP are as follows:

d4 = 3 per level
d6 = 4 per level
d8 = 5 per level
d10 = 6 per level
d12 = 7 per level


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Unless I am missing something, I do not think that these totals plus the previous exp awards equal up to 1,000. 

Johanna: 450 xp monsters and traps + 150 xp rp and posting = 600 xp + 350 (previously awarded) = 950 xp
Redbeard: 450 xp monsters and traps + 150 xp rp and posting = 600 xp + 350 (previously awarded) = 950 xp
Fenris: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 550 xp + 350 (previously awarded) = 900 xp
Larren: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 550 xp + 350 (previously awarded) = 900 xp
Nameless: 450 xp monsters and traps + 100 xp rp and posting = 550 xp + 350 (previously awarded) = 900 xp

Should we just assume that we have are 2nd level and have 1,000 exp?

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

Everyone got 200 xp for the sheets, some got a bit more. Then everyone got 300 xp for their initial encounters.  50 xp for roleplaying to all.  Plus the current award, should get everybody over 1,000 xp


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 20, 2007)

200 for the sheets. 
Thats what I missed. 
Thanks for the heads up!!

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

No worries, and good to have you back!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2007)

What type characters are you interested in?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Could deffinately use a rogue. The sixth slot could be anything really. Plus my psion could then assign his DD points else were. 


-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

A rogue would be handy, they already had a very mild bit of trouble with a trap that no one was even aware of till it tripped.  They have most of the bases covered, in a basic way, so you really have a lot of freedom with what you do.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

BD, 

Will I be able to buy a war trained riding dog(with leather barding) by the next day and make it my animal companion if I release Polly?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2007)

OK. Level 1 or 2? Anything different from the creation guidelines from the first page?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

You could. You might even manage to buy a wolf, if you pay a visit to a certain merchant you met briefly.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OK. Level 1 or 2? Anything different from the creation guidelines from the first page?




Level 2, with 1,000 xp. Take twice average starting money for 1st level, they haven't really come into any serious lootage yet, aside from random arms and armor.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, so we have a pile of random gear (IC post 153, for those who're keeping track).  Johanna would like to put in a claim for the chain shirt, and for 1 or 2 of the healing potions to replace the ones she used up.  No real interest in the rest- if anyone wants something, now is probably the time to speak up.  If not, what do we want to do with the pile?  Do any of our local contacts (ie. the "older adventurers") know anyone who is a likely buyer, or does anyone feel like searching one out while we're "resting"?

On a related note, Johanna would like to take a level of Fighter, on the logic that their experiences helped to crystallize alot of the training she has been receiving since she left home.  Is this okay?

As far as recruitment goes, I'll agree that a rogue of some sort would be good to have, and we might think about some form of arcane caster as well- while the psion has been doing fine in the blasting department, arcane casters have many uses...  Failing that, Johanna's third level might be Bard, but that might be a bit down the road.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree that a Rogue or arcane caster would be fine.  They both would contribute well to the party(especially if the wizard avoided blasting, a kineticist is more than capable there).



> You could. You might even manage to buy a wolf, if you pay a visit to a certain merchant you met briefly.




So is that a yes to the war trained riding dog?  I ask because it is DM option that riding dogs are trained for war, as war trained they get to trip like a wolf.  They have several advantages over the wolf(the next best option), including better stats and being more welcome in urban environments.  Would I be able to get leather barding for it as well?  I'd probably check in on the merchant "friend" anyway because I know he deals with animals.  If I could "save" dog from him I would.

Go ahead and keep the chain shirt and potions pathfinderq1.  I'm all for selling everything else though, the dog I want is pretty expensive.  We should also start saving up for a wand of CLW too.  I actually wouldn't mind keeping the longspear though, helps me contribute by aiding another in combat.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 21, 2007)

War-trained dogs are pretty common in this area, they are a reasonably common thing in dwarven warbands.  So you can get one, but it will cost you.  So far as selling the gear is concerned, the retired adventuring sorts can get you 60% of new price for whatever you sell, through their contacts.

Fighter is fine for Johanna's second level, Path.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is an elven rogue I threw together:

[sblock]Name: Jillian Wolfrunner
Gender: Female
Race: Elf
Class: Rogue
Level: 2
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 131
Height: 5’-4”
Weight: 102#

Str 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dex 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 race]
Con 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 race]
Int 14 (+2) [6 points]
Wis 14 (+2) [6 points]
Cha 10 (+0) [2 points]

AC: 15 (+3 Dex, +2 armor)
Touch: 13
Flatfooted: 12
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft
ACP: +0
Max. Hit Points: 10
Current Hit Points: 10

Racial Abilities: Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects; low-light vision; weapon proficiency; +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.

Class Abilities: Sneak attack +1d6; trapfinding; evasion.

Saves:
Fortitude +0 (base 0, +0 Con)
Reflex +5 (base 3, +3 Dex)
Will +2 (base 0, +2 Wis)

Weapons:
Longsword +1 melee 1d8 dmg 19-20 x2 S

Feat: Nimble Fingers

Skills:
Balance +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy)
Disable Device +11 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 feat, +2 tools)
Hide +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
Listen +9 (5 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 race)
Move Silently +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
Open Lock +12 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 feat, +2 tools)
Search +9 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 race)
Sleight of Hand +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot +9 (5 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 race)
Tumble +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)

Languages Known: Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin

Possessions & Current Wealth
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
Leather Armor (10gp, 15#, worn)
Longsword (15gp, 4#, belt)
Longbow (75gp, 3#, shoulder)
Quiver of 20 Arrows (1gp, 3#, shoulder)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#, belt)
MW Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2#, pouch)
Treasure (48gp, 1#, pouch)
--------------------
Total (250gp, 28.5#)[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 21, 2007)

Stats look good, Tailspinner, just put on a background and put her in the RG, and I'll get you in with the group.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 21, 2007)

OK BD,
Broderick is updated for level 2.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2007)

As is Redbeard


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Stats look good, Tailspinner, just put on a background and put her in the RG, and I'll get you in with the group.




Character is posted. I changed her alignment to better fit her background and activities. I also changed her equipment to better fit with her recent activities. Background ends with a possible hook for the current party.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 21, 2007)

All the posted characters look good. I'll get the rogue introduced IC later today.

Assuming that Johanna keeps a chain shirt, Broderick a breastplate, and Redbeard his spear, after selling off all the remaining armor and weapons, and divvying up the coin, each of the characters ends up with 107 gp, 4 sp, and 8 cp

Selling off the potions of Protection from Good will net 12 gp more each.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Johanna is updated for level 2 as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2007)

Updated Redbeard's money, included the potions of prot from good.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quick question about psionics. In the 'powers-known' descritpion in the Psion class it does not say that a Psion can turn in their powers at certain levels like how spontanous spell casters can (ie Bard & Sorcerer). It also does not say that a Psion can bank power slots from one level and then use those banked slots at a later level. All it says is that a Psion knows X total powers in any combination. So my question is that can my Psion bank one of his two power slots that he gains at second level and use it when he reaches third level so that he can get one more second level power? As far as I can read the rules does not say how many powers a Psion can have of a particular level. 

I have the updated character sheet completed and will be posting it shortly. 

-Blood


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey, are you all still looking for another alt? I was thinking of trying to play an Elven Fighter/Wizard (going for the arcane archer) I'll go ahead and start working on him, and post him up later, and if you decide not to then I'll take him down


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello,

I saw on the recruiting board that you may have an opening.
I'm a university student with constant computer access and I play tabletop 2 nights a week.
I can run pretty much anything.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Quick question about psionics. In the 'powers-known' descritpion in the Psion class it does not say that a Psion can turn in their powers at certain levels like how spontanous spell casters can (ie Bard & Sorcerer). It also does not say that a Psion can bank power slots from one level and then use those banked slots at a later level. All it says is that a Psion knows X total powers in any combination. So my question is that can my Psion bank one of his two power slots that he gains at second level and use it when he reaches third level so that he can get one more second level power? As far as I can read the rules does not say how many powers a Psion can have of a particular level.
> 
> I have the updated character sheet completed and will be posting it shortly.
> 
> -Blood




I'd rather not deal with power banking.  The way it is set up, you'll end up with something like knowing 5 1st level powers, and 4 2nd level powers, by 4th level, and that seems pretty decent.  As I read it, and have run it in the past, the flexibility is more like being able to take more lower level powers if you like, not more higher level ones. I'd also look at the section on adding powers, which specifically does say that the powers must be of a level the character can manifest. If there was a capability to bank powers, I think it would have been spelled out there.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

QuaziquestGM and Ivellious,

Right now I've got six active characters, but two alts would be good to have. It may even be that I can bring them into active status, but I want to see how we go with the current six, at least to the end of the current adventure.

I'd love to see your characters, though. Make them under the same setup that Tailspinner used for the rogue.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up after you've calculated it out, but Larren would like to take one of the breastplates.

Haven't been posting a lot lately since there's a lot on my plate at the moment, but I'll try to post more frequently.  I'll probably level Larren tomorrow when I'm less tired.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Heya Imerak!

Don't worry about the breastplate thing, go ahead and grab one, we'll assume that  Morris had more luck with his contacts then usual, so folks don't have to make changes.

In general, with the posting, what I try to do is wait till a majority of people have posted, then post anytime between six and twelve hours after that happens. So basically if four people post, I start thinking about my next post, to move the action along.

I'd like to be able to move things along every other day, if possible, and so far we've been pretty close to that. We all know that real life doesn't always cooperate with our gaming desires, so if you can't post in a particular cycle, I'll NPC folks, trying not to make them do anything overtly crazy.

If any of you would like, a few lines of guidance for me in such situations, on your character sheets, might be useful.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks.  Larren has been levelled up.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Updated Johanna's equipment list for the second trip down.

Added: 1 crowbar, 1 wood ax (used price for sledgehammer), 2 flasks of alchemists fire, and 2 tindertwigs; subtracted 45 gp


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2007)

Added scroll of obscuring mist to Redbeard, subtracted 25gp


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 25, 2007)

Just wanted to note that Redbeard has his shield out, and the longspear is strapped to his back, so he has one hand free.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Updated The Psion.
Question: Will detect psionics also detect magic?

-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 25, 2007)

Depends if BD is using magic/psionics transparency.  Also, if you wanted to switch out powers(or feats or skills) later you could learn psychic reformation it costs a little exp though.  You could use it on other people as well.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Detect psionics will pick up magic.  And vice versa.  Basically, I run psionics as a third sort of magic, added to divine and arcane.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 26, 2007)

[sblock=Blarkon Dragonslayer]Prior to going down into the sewers, Jillian would like to 'acquire' a light source. She will either be searching for some torches, a lantern or some sunrods. (She'd even be happy to find an everburning torch.) If she grabs anything other then sunrods (or an everburning torch) she will need flint and steel as well. She will attempt to 'acquire' the items she finds.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 26, 2007)

[sblock=Tailspinner]Tailspinner, go ahead and buy whatever you want to pay for.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2007)

If you use the tags: (code) & (/code) such that - 

(code)xx
cp
cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hChxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
.x............................
IBJ..........................
PLR..........................
xxx..........................
(/code)

It will align all characters on similar columns. Replaceing the parentheses with brackets we get:


```
xx
cp
cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hChxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
.x............................
IBJ..........................
PLR..........................
xxx..........................
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2007)

This is going to be a tough battle guys, let the dice gods smile upon us.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds intresting..... and the irc game I play in does not allow psionics.... so I wouldn't mind playing a psion.... you still have room for one more?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Rathan, with Tailspinner added, right now I have six players active, I might be able to accomodate one or two more, but until the current adventure is concluded, it would have to be an alt.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

that's ok then.. I'm just lookin for a game accepting players not alts.....but I'll keep my eye on the adventure... see how it goes ... thankyou anyways


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 12, 2007)

That's understandable, Rathan.  

Folks, I put a bit more information in the world info thread, just covering some places that have been mentioned in posts recently.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a quick note- I'll be away for the weekend, from about now until Sunday night or Monday.  Johanna will just tag along, and step up to kill things as needed.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoicks! That trap ended up far nastier then I'd thought. Poor Jillian rolled a 20 to find the thing, then promptly rolled a 1 on the disable. Not good.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey BD,
Looks like some monkeyshines going on in the SSC RG thread. You may want to check it out.


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (Apr 23, 2007)

*Hello folks*

Hello folks! i'm a friend of BD, and i believe i will be joining into your adventure as soon as there's a logical point for it. i've posted my character in the character's thread.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 1, 2007)

Standard zombies are supposed to have damage reduction 5/slashing not 5/piercing. Are these zombies somehow different or was it an oversight?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 1, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Standard zombies are supposed to have damage reduction 5/slashing not 5/piercing. Are these zombies somehow different or was it an oversight?




Quite right, which would mean that they'd take 5 damage off of any attack that wasn't slashing, such as piercing arrows, or bludgeoning maces.  Arrows and crossbow bolts aren't the path to victory with a shambling hulk of dead meat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 1, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Quite right, which would mean that they'd take 5 damage off of any attack that wasn't slashing, such as piercing arrows, or bludgeoning maces.  Arrows and crossbow bolts aren't the path to victory with a shambling hulk of dead meat.




OK. I see the error in my reading. It requires the type past the slash to overcome. If the value past the slash is a dash then nothing can overcome that reduction.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 3, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OK. I see the error in my reading. It requires the type past the slash to overcome. If the value past the slash is a dash then nothing can overcome that reduction.




No worries Tailspinner, I missed that on my first reading too, whenever 3.5 came out.

We'll have another player joining us when we get to a convenient place in our tale. Possibly 2, for a total of eight, where we will stop.  We are also nearing the end to Chapter 1, though I think possibly we should be calling these books, to follow literary examples.

I've been very impressed with your play, and writing, and I think our posting rate has been good, given the constraints on all of us real life imposes in various ways.

Now, two orders of business:

First, as we start looking towards Book 2, now is the time to talk about any changes we want to make as a group.

Second, in my games, it has become something of a tradition to vote for two things, at the end of each adventure. Each brings a 100 xp x level bonus to the winner.

1)Most Valuable Player: Who made the best contribution to achieving party goals. 
2)Best Roleplaying: Who made their character seem most alive.

Reward for each category is max hp for the next level "rolled" AND 100xp x avg. party level

Vote by private message to me, by the end of the adventure.

Lastly, a reminder:  With each post, please include your current armor class, and hit points, including all modifiers you are aware of.  Also include to hit bonuses, damages, and skill bonuses for any action you attempt.  Your friendly DM is a lazy sot, and grumbles when he has to go delving into character sheets and look things up


----------



## Hurog (May 3, 2007)

I'd like to try my lot at a gnome sorceror, if you'll have me. Illusion specialist, preferably.

Might there be a slot for him?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 4, 2007)

A gnome sorcerer would be fine, go ahead and write him up, using the guidelines in the first post in this thread, and we'll work from there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry about this, but I've been rather unexpectedly called out of state for most of this weekend.  I don't know if I'll have the resources to get online before Sunday- if anything comes up, Johanna will just tag along and bash things for now.  I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 4, 2007)

No worries, have a safe trip.


----------



## Hurog (May 5, 2007)

Nottus Zok, V 1.1

*Moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you'd have the 2700 gp to spend.

The character looks fine, the most obvious place for him to be from is the Silver Hills, which lie a bit to the south of the city.

You can have some powder, but its not going to have any particular game effect. 5 gp will get you a pretty good supply of the stuff.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

Did Pauli deal 3d6 or 2d6 damage last round? It is important as it will determine if he has 0 PPs or 1 PP. Thanks. 


-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 10, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Did Pauli deal 3d6 or 2d6 damage last round? It is important as it will determine if he has 0 PPs or 1 PP. Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Blood



He rolled 2d6, but he critted with the ray attack, which is why he did so much damage.


----------



## Hurog (May 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, internet troubles.

Changes have been made to Nottus, and unless I missed something, he is ready for play.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 10, 2007)

Good deal, Hurog.

I'll be putting both the illusionist and the new bard into the mix as soon as our heroes pop their heads above ground. Go ahead and put a finalized version of the character's sheet in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

To whom ever is playing the bard, be sure to check out the Optimized Inspire Courage thread in the Rules forum. It has excellent recommendations on pimping bardic abilities. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2007)

Is combat over or is that last Priest still standing?
Cannot tell exactly from the last post.

-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

I meant to summon a wolf, but if everybody was down and out, by my turn that is cool.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 12, 2007)

I didn't have Redbeard summon his wolf, if only because the only foe immediately available was the already-damaged zombie, which you had ample resources already to beat down. Both priests are down, as are all the zombies in sight, leaving only whatever is behind the veil of darkness.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

That was all good, that is what I assumed.


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 16, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> To whom ever is playing the bard, be sure to check out the Optimized Inspire Courage thread in the Rules forum. It has excellent recommendations on pimping bardic abilities.
> 
> -Blood



i'll take a look at that, thanks!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

Here is the link.

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 24, 2007)

Loot, experience, and other matters

base xp reward: 2100 xp each
MVP: +200 xp (TBA)
BRP: +200 xp (TBA)

Need your votes on Most Valuable Player, and Best Roleplaying, folks.

_Loot_
+1 chain shirt
mwk light crossbow
mwk longsword
2 mwk daggers
+1 ring of protection
elven boots
2 light crossbows
2 breastplates
2 morningstars
230 bolts
amulet of natural armor +1
+1 heavy steel shield
10 dwarven waraxes
12 longspears
10 heavy crossbows
6,000 sp
450 gp
70 pp


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 24, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Here is the link.
> 
> -Blood



unfortunately, most of this stuff is out of books that aren't included in the resources we can pull from for this particular game  otherwise, it looks like a pretty nice setup


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2007)

I believe my votes are in, BD let me know if that is not true.  How we going to split up our loot?  I have little use for anything besides the MW dagger, ring of protection, and amulet of nat armor.  If given a choice I'd rather just take gold.  Redbeard leveled.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 25, 2007)

I just sent off an email with my votes.  Johanna would love to put in a bid for that +1 chain shirt, trading in her normal one- I think she'll sell off her longspear as well, since she is on the front line too often to get much use out of it.  She has no other claims, but may want to look into purchasing a masterwork greatsword once we've cashed out the loot.  I think she will level up as well- I'll figure the crunch this weekend.

I think we're due a round of applause, both for a good bunch of players (and characters), and for some good DMing.  Huzzah all around!


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2007)

Wasn't there some MW full plate or did someone take it?


Edit: My votes are sent as well.

If no one else needs it I can take the shield.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 25, 2007)

Jillian is leveled.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 25, 2007)

For whatever reason, the votes aren't going through ENworld to me. If you could resend them to: danielcansell@comcast.net it would be appreciated.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 25, 2007)

Just to add a bit of chaos to the proceedings, I am considering opening up what is available, bookwise.  We started out SRD only, for simplicity's sake, but I am thinking about opening up the following books, to give some more options.

Complete Arcane
Complete Adventurer
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Races of Destiny
Races of the Wild
Races of Stone
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis

But before doing this, I'd like to solicit player opinions. Now, this could also take a couple of forms.

1) Characters could use options from those books from this point forward gaining access to the skills, feats, and spells available in them.

2) Characters could be redesigned, if desired, from the ground up to take advantage of the options contained in those books. The one caveat would be that races and classes could not be changed.

What do you think?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

I have no objections about opening those books to use.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2007)

I own none of those books, so opening it up will mean very little to me. But if others can benefit, and you're OK with it BD, it's fine by me.

Edit:
If we do open up the game, I am open to suggestions for feats   

Broderick has been leveled. I put the Full plate and shield on his sheet as tentative in case some one else wants them, which they may have.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 26, 2007)

I've got about half of those sourcebooks (the Completes), and have no objections to seeing them added.  I'll hold off on finishing Johanna's level-up process until we see a decision, though, just in case.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've got all those books, so I'll throw out some suggestions to those that want them.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 26, 2007)

Looking back, there wasn't just the MW full plate there was a whole bunch of miscellaneous gear and weaponry.  With that in mind, Johanna will pick up one of the morningstars (replacing her current back up club), in addition to the +1 chain shirt.  I think our spellcasters/missile support might want some of the MW crossbows, and now that we seem likely to have a reasonable amount of available money we might want to make a team investment for a wand of CLW.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 27, 2007)

I have all of those books but none of them pertain to my Psion so I have no objection. 'Pauli' will grab a MW Crossbow and MW spear if there is one. Also if no one objections he will grab the ring of protection +1. 

-Blood

EDIT: I should be able to post something by Monday. Sorry for any delays.


----------



## Imerak (May 27, 2007)

My vote is sent, belatedly perhaps, and Larren is leveled, although his gear still needs to be updated.  From that list, he would maybe take the shield or ring of protection, but is fine with just gold.

Also, I'm okay with opening up the splatbookss for use, although it figures that the Complete Divine is the only complete book I don't have.


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2007)

The shield is Larren's if he needs it.  I think only Larren and Broderick use them.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 28, 2007)

This is what the bids look like so far. I have taken the liberity to adjust some of the claims so that everyone will get something that they can take advantage from. The rest will be sold off so that all of the gold can be divided amoungst the group evenly. If someone objects please speak up so that we can make the proper adjustments. 







			
				Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> _Loot_
> +1 chain shirt -- Johanna
> mwk light crossbow -- Pauli
> mwk longsword -- Broderick
> ...



I have also update 'Pauli' to third level. Everything should be in place. Including the addition of Energy Missle   

-Blood


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 28, 2007)

That list looks okay to me.

There is also the other pile of loot, from the first big battle of the day (IC post 241):

Loot:
1 suit masterwork full plate (Broderick)
1 masterwork heavy shield(?-anybody else use a shield?) 
1 masterwork heavy flail
1 masterwork shortsword
4 halberds
4 heavy crossbows w/36 bolts
9 bucklers
5 breastplates
4 chain shirts
4 shortswords
4 longswords
1 morningstar
1 longspear
10 daggers
1 silver Ebon Flame unholy symbol.(Jillian)

2 potions cure light wounds (CL1)(I think these got claimed/used, but I'm not sure by who...)
1 potion protection from good (CL1)
1 potion bull's strength (CL3)(Johanna will take this if no one else does)
1 potion cure moderate wounds (CL3)(Somebody ought to claim this- we can't just sell healing potions)


150 gp
84 sp
200 gp in misc brooches, rings, etc.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

Okay, we are getting very near a wrap-up on book 1.

So, from the votes I've received. (fanfare and drum rolls)

The winners are:

MVP: Johanna (+200 xp, and 11 hp at 3rd level)
BRP: Redbeard (+200 xp, and 10 hp at 3rd level)

In other news, the books are in, I think, since no one has lodged any objections.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

Alright Blood, you've stumped me.

That's not hard to do, mind.

Where did Energy Privilege and Crystalstorm, come from?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2007)

Alright cool, bonus exp.  Do you mind if I switch out track for extend spell?  I think it will do me better in the long run.  I have no objections to the splitting up of equipment as is.  I'll give Tailspinner one of the MW daggers though if she wants it.  I have little use for them.  Eventually I'll give up the amulet of nat armor too.  I've listed the equipment as listed above.  Will we be able to get three quarters price for it all again?  I've listed amount per person either way.  Let me know if anybody wants some changes made, I'll update from there.

Okay so here is the equipment list updated by me: (sold for half price/sold for 3/4 price)

+1 chain shirt -- Johanna 
mwk light crossbow -- Pauli 
mwk longsword -- Broderick
2 mwk daggers -- Redbeard
+1 ring of protection -- Pauli 
elven boots -- Tailspinner(is this boots of elvenkind?)
2 light crossbows (35gp/52.5gp)
2 breastplates(200gp/300gp)
2 morningstars -- Johanna (1)(4gp/6gp)
230 bolts -- Pauli 
amulet of natural armor +1 -- Redbeard
+1 heavy steel shield -- Larren
10 dwarven waraxes (150gp/225gp)
12 longspears(30gp/45gp)
10 heavy crossbows(250gp/375gp)
1 suit masterwork full plate (Broderick)
1 masterwork heavy steel shield(?-anybody else use a shield?)
1 masterwork heavy flail(157.5gp/236.25gp)
1 masterwork shortsword(155gp/232.5gp)
4 halberds(20gp/30gp)
4 heavy crossbows w/36 bolts(100gp/150gp)
9 bucklers(67.5gp/101.25gp)
5 breastplates(500gp/750gp)
4 chain shirts(200gp/300gp)
4 shortswords(20gp/30gp)
4 longswords(30gp/45gp)
1 morningstar(4gp/6gp)
1 longspear(2.5gp/3.75gp)
10 daggers(10gp/15gp)
1 silver Ebon Flame unholy symbol.(18.75)
6,000 sp
450 gp
70 pp
4200gp(trade bars)
150 gp
84 sp

Trade in value for equipment(50% price/75% price):  1935.5/2903.25

With coin:  7893.9gp/8861.65 (the jewelry is included being sold at full price; 200gp)

Per person:  1315.65gp/1476.94gp

These are not figured in the above items until we figure out if we have already taken divided them up:

2 potions cure light wounds (CL1)(I think these got claimed/used, but I'm not sure by who...)
1 potion protection from good (CL1)
1 potion bull's strength (CL3)(Johanna will take this if no one else does)
1 potion cure moderate wounds (CL3)(Somebody ought to claim this- we can't just sell healing potions)

Okay the final figures are in:  Everybody receives their equipment as listed above.  Tailspinner did you want one of those daggers?  I'll list it on my sheet for now, but let me know and I can change it.  Amount per person:  1479gp 10sp 6cp


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

The boots are indeed of elvenkind...old habits die hard.
And the shields are all steel.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 29, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> These are not figured in the above items until we figure out if we have already taken divided them up:
> 
> 2 potions cure light wounds (CL1)
> 1 potion protection from good (CL1)
> ...




The potion of Cure moderate definitely got used, and I think the 2 CLW potions went as well- the CMW potion in IC post 265, and the others during or just after the pit trap (there were several potions used at that point, though their origins weren't specified).  Johanna will take the Bull's strength one, and we can probably sell the protection from good.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 29, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Alright Blood, you've stumped me.
> 
> That's not hard to do, mind.
> 
> Where did Energy Privilege and Crystalstorm, come from?



I am not surprised considering that those additions came from the Complete Psionic. I have been using that book and the EPH as my main source of Psionic information as it contains a lot of needed updates to many broken powers and feats. (One of which is energy missile). I have been using both books in tandem and it did not occur to me that there was a difference.  My apologizes. Here are the short descriptions of the feat and power.

[sblock=Privileged Energy]Choose one type of energy to become your privileged energy: cold, electricity, fire, sonic. Any time you manifest a power that deals damage of your chosen energy type, that power deals an extra 1 point of damage per die.[/sblock][sblock=CrystalStorm]Crystal shards dealing 2d4 slashing damage vs ranged touch attach & 1d4 Con damage on failed Fort save or half on a successful safe. (1 Standard Action, 25ft + 5ft / 2 levels, Ray, No spell resistance) Augment: +1PP equals +1d4 slashing damage and +2PP equals +1 Con damage on failed save.[/sblock]
-Blood

EDIT: Was there a descion on the 50% or 75% return of the loot?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 29, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am not surprised considering that those additions came from the Complete Psionic. I have been using that book and the EPH as my main source of Psionic information as it contains a lot of needed updates to many broken powers and feats. (One of which is energy missile). I have been using both books in tandem and it did not occur to me that there was a difference.  My apologizes. Here are the short descriptions of the feat and power.
> 
> [sblock=Privileged Energy]Choose one type of energy to become your privileged energy: cold, electricity, fire, sonic. Any time you manifest a power that deals damage of your chosen energy type, that power deals an extra 1 point of damage per die.[/sblock][sblock=CrystalStorm]Crystal shards dealing 2d4 slashing damage vs ranged touch attach & 1d4 Con damage on failed Fort save or half on a successful safe. (1 Standard Action, 25ft + 5ft / 2 levels, Ray, No spell resistance) Augment: +1PP equals +1d4 slashing damage and +2PP equals +1 Con damage on failed save.[/sblock]
> -Blood
> ...




We'll go with 75% on the loot, given Morris' connections in both aboveboard and less then legal markets.  And both the feat and the power are good to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> 1 silver Ebon Flame unholy symbol.(Jillian)




Go ahead and sell the unholy symbol as well. Jillian had hoped to use it as a distraction in the battle, but forgot to use it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> We'll go with 75% on the loot, given Morris' connections in both aboveboard and less then legal markets.  And both the feat and the power are good to go.



Good to know. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Are Psychoactive Skins available in this town? Pauli would be interested acquiring one if possible. The exact skin would be Skin of Ectoplasmic Armor and can be found in the Complete Psionic:[sblock=Skin of Ectoplasmic Armor] Effect: This skin provides a +8 armor bonus. The skin is somewhat bulky and penalized you with a +2 max dex bonus, an armor check of -6 and a +25% arcane spell failure chance. The skin does not penalize your speed. Successfully dispelling the skin causes it to shrink back to its original form and remain inert for 1d4 rounds. Price: 3,000 gp[/sblock]
***
If available, I would like to propose that if a fellow player is willing to provide their share of the loot they could have the ring of protection +1 in return. That should create enough funding for the purchase of the Skin, if BD feels that the skin would be available.

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't think I'll use that skin. It's way too powerful for that price, even with the minor drawbacks, which for the average psionic user are limiting themselves to a +2 dex bonus. Basically it's weightless plate armor.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 2, 2007)

No problem. 
I saw it as weighless, no profiency required, full plate that is double the cost of regular armor and cannot be enchanted. 
Maybe later in the campaign with a higher price then.


-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

Did we want to buy a wand of CLW?  If we do between the 8 of us it will make our final gold totals 1386.31, and those that just joined owe 93gp, 7sp, 5cp.  BD, I bought a war trained riding dog, leather barding and a pearl of power(lv 1).  All good?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2007)

That particular psychoactive skin was updated in the magic item compendium.  Price is 6000gp.  The clause of being treated as light armor is also added(for effects on class features and movement).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I was not aware of that. 
Thanks for the hook up. 

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 3, 2007)

Even at 6,000gp and the need for light armor proficiency, it seems under-priced. Compare to 16,250gp for the same +8 armor value in a +4 chain shirt, for example. I wouldn't price it quite that high, because of the +2 dex bonus limitation and the 5% higher spell failure rate, but somewhere around 12,000gp seems more reasonable.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I accept your decision as is. 
I am just comparing armors. 


```
Mitheral Full Plate  Psychoactive Armor   Full Plate    +2 Chain Shirt
Armor Bonus:         +8                  +8                +8              +6
Dex Bonus:           +3                  +2                +1              +4
Max AC Bonus:       +11                 +10                +9             +10
Wieght:             25lbs               None              50lbs           25lbs
Max Speed:         20 Feet             30 Feet           20 Feet         30 Feet
Arcane Failure:     25%                  25%               35%            20%
Armor Check:        -3                   -6                -6              -2
Requirements:    Medium Armor        Light Armor       Heavy Armor     Light Armor
Enchantable:        Yes                  No                Yes            Yes
Slot:		    Body                None               Body           Body   
Cost:              10,500              6,000              1,500           4,250
```
Everything seems to be on the level, however the big thing that stands out to me is that the 'skin' cannot be enchanted. That is an investment that will see very little return. If a psion is not worried about wieght restrictions it would appear that the +2 Chain Shirt offers a better return on your investment due to it being cheaper and it can be enhanced. Although, the 'Skin' does not take up a body slot. So a robe wearing character would still get the boons from their robe plus their 'skin' armor. Interesting.

-Blood


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (Jun 3, 2007)

about the CLW wand, Nathaniel's got one. I of course have no problem using it on the party.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I think an additional CLW wand is a worthwhile investment.  Since Johanna's expenses are pretty light, I would be willing to pay the shares for the new PCs so they aren't saddled with a "Welcome, now pay up" scenario.

As far as purchases go, Johanna would like to pick up a MW greatsword and another potion of Bulls Strength (CL 3), with a total cost of 650 gp.  Is that okay?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, I vote to pool money for a second wand as well. Especially after that gruesome pit


----------



## Hurog (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd be happy to pay a share to aqquire another wand.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I accept your decision as is.
> I am just comparing armors.
> 
> 
> ...




That's an interesting comparison, but I'd point out again that the skin already starts out with an armor class equivalent to a +4 chain shirt, not a +2 version.  I hadn't seen the fact of the skins -6 ACP before, though the fact that it doesn't take up an affinity slot also hadn't yet been mentioned, and the two don't seem to make sense on the same item.  

/rant on

To me, it still sounds like the skin falls under one of the largest failings of DnD 3.5, the perception that each new product, to be interesting or saleable, must contain items/feats/spells/classes/races, or what have you, that are more efficient/better then what has been published before.  Admittedly, that's easier then coming up with more compelling story/fluff/idea content for each new published product, but it does lead to a fairly disturbing   "Keeping up with the Joneses" situation.  A sort of pinball game effect.

/end rant


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

All the purchases I've seen mentioned so far, with the exception of the skin, seem fine.  Pay standard book prices except that EKB, your war-trained pooch will cost +25gp over a normal dog.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

Noted and deducted


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

So how many people are going to pitch in on the wand?  So far we have:  myself, Huroq, Fenris, and pathfinderq1(who offered to pay for the new PCs shares).  

On another note BD, it never says it anywhere that I can see but are wartrained mounts proficient in any kind of armor?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

What I think I'll do is replace the standard light and heavy war horses with light and heavy horses using the warbeast template from MMII.

So:

Heavy Warhorse
Size/Type:  	Large Animal
Hit Dice: 	4d8+16 (34 hp)
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 	13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+11
Attack: 	Hoof +7 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: 	2 hooves +7 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, combative mount
Saves: 	Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities: 	Str 19, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +7*, Spot +6*
Feats: 	Endurance, Run, Light Armor Proficiency*, Medium Armor Proficiency*,Heavy Armor Proficiency*
Environment: 	Temperate plains
Organization: 	Domesticated
Challenge Rating: 	2
Advancement: 	—
Level Adjustment: 	—
Cost: 400gp

Light Warhorse:
Size/Type:  	Large Animal
Hit Dice: 	4d8+16 (34 hp)
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	70 ft. (14 squares)
Armor Class: 	13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+10
Attack: 	Hoof +6 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 	2 hooves +6 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, combative mount
Saves: 	Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities: 	Str 17, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +7*, Spot +6*
Feats: 	Endurance, Run, Light Armor Proficiency*, Medium Armor Proficiency*,Heavy Armor Proficiency*
Environment: 	Temperate plains
Organization: 	Domesticated 
Challenge Rating: 	2
Advancement: 	—
Level Adjustment: 	—
Cost: 400 gp

*+1 to Listen and Spot, Armor Proficiencies, and Combative Mount, all come from Warbeast template. Combative Mount gives rider +2 to Ride checks


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pauli will chip in for a CLW, however just note that he will not be able to use it. His Use/psionic/magical device is not high enough yet. 

-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay that is 6 on the wand, any other takers?

BD, did you want me to apply the abilities of the warbeast template to my dog then, or was that for any horses that people wanted to purchase?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

You can apply it, but the cost will have to be from the warbeast template, as well.  Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2007)

Jiilian will chip in for the CLW wand.

Jillian's proposed purchases:
Mithral Shirt (1100gp)
Masterwork Longsword (300gp)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 5, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jiilian will chip in for the CLW wand.
> 
> Jillian's proposed purchases:
> Mithral Shirt (1100gp)
> Masterwork Longsword (300gp)




Looks good, though the sword would cost 315gp


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Looks good, though the sword would cost 315gp




Yup. OK.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay, closed out Book I, and started a Book II thread up.  I'll start that adventure up either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool. 
Looking forward to it!


-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay that is seven for the wand.  Who would like to carry it?  Larren, myself, or somebody with a good UMD?  That is 107 gp, 1sp, & 4cp pieces to those that pitched in to subtract from their gold.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 6, 2007)

The start of Book II is up.


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (Jun 9, 2007)

Nathaniel carries one, so it'd be rather pointless for him to carry it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

I say Larren carries it.  He is a cleric, so he can choose when to use it over his other spells.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 11, 2007)

I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm here, just letting you warrior and honorable types do your thing. 

-Blood


----------



## Imerak (Jun 27, 2007)

I can carry the wand of cure light... and would have chipped in for it, except that I clearly haven't been reading the OOC thread much.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 27, 2007)

Imerak, you wild man


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hello*

Um, would you guys need another player?

I live at GMT +1 location, can connect once or twice a day as needed except for weekends.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am here, just swamped at work. Will catch up by next week. Thanks!


-Blood


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 20, 2007)

I am in if this one ever reopens. I have a rogue that I've been willing to play.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2007)

It would be shame if this game dies out. I was having a lot of fun with Pauli. 
Anyone know of anything? Blarkon logged on recently but has not posted anything in over a month. Nathaniel his friend I think has not been on since early July. 
Again it would be a shame....


-Blood


----------

